

It's no longer shameful to work at Yahoo - agranzel
http://betabeat.com/2013/07/its-no-longer-shameful-to-work-at-yahoo-yahoo-employee-insists/

======
lsiebert
When was it shameful to work there?

~~~
finnh
Certainly it's less shameful than working at Betabeat, judging by the writing
in this article.

~~~
lsiebert
Not that you are wrong about the writing, but the writing on the article is on
par with similar content churn based sites, which has more to say about the
collective reader base than the writer, in my opinion. They shouldn't be
ashamed, they are writing exactly what they were asked for by their editor.

I turn off adblocking on long form well-written articles in order to support
real writing for just this reason, though I wish there was an automatic way to
do that.

edit: yes than, not then, and also churn, not church. That's what I get for
writing on my phone.

~~~
antrix
> They shouldn't be ashamed, they are writing exactly what they were asked for
> by their editor.

By the same logic, Yahoo employees shouldn't be ashamed either; they were just
doing what management asked them to do!

~~~
lsiebert
If they ever were actually ashamed, in the first place.

~~~
antrix
Yep. I was just calling out the inconsistency - no judgement on Yahoo or
Betabeat's employees!

------
etfb
Maybe I'm being unfair, but my immediate response to that headline was the
traditional response to the statement "size doesn't matter":

"Oh." [Pat, pat.] "Did somebody tell you that, dear?"

------
lsiebert
Anyway, I went to a recruitment event for Yahoo Mail recently. They had a lot
of people from Oracle who came, ancedotally, but their back-end is Java, so
that isn't hugely surprising.

------
ckdarby
How does this get on hacker news -_-

~~~
bitops
Enough people upvoted it for it to make the front page. If you don't think
it's appropriate, flag it and move on.

~~~
sbierwagen
I used to flag dumb submissions, but since that was usually half the front
page, a mod disabled my flag button.

